
Six years in the Valley - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13337910
======
jwb119
here is the link to the "IT doesn't matter" article that is mentioned. i
hadn't read it before and found it quite interesting..
[http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/01/it_doesnt_matte.ph...](http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/01/it_doesnt_matte.php)

------
dustineichler
alot of innovation came out of the last downturn. i watched a lot of people
leave then. let them go for all i care. i still believe if you want to get
anything done, sv is where you need to be. while this won't always be true,
you've gotta have heart.

